# Comment créer réseau wifi entre 2 mac et livebox ?



## ditmoipas (21 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Je possède un Imac G5, 2.1 Ghz PPC tournant sur OSX 4, il est connecté  en wifi à une live box sagem (modèle 2006) cela fonctionne correctement, là ou cela ce complique, j'aimerais connecter un Ibook G3 800Mhz tournant sur OSX 3, il n'est pas équipé Aiport j'ai donc acheté un dongle sagem XG-760N. j'ai téléchargé les pilotes Wlan, ils reconnaissent ma live box et c'est tout.
Pourriez vous SVP m'aider à paramétrer ce pilote ett créer un réseau entre les 2 mac et que lIbook puisse lui aussi aller sur le net.
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## fpoil (22 Janvier 2007)

il y a une discussion d&#233;di&#233;e &#224; la livebox :

ici

tu y trouveras surement ton bonheur

sinon, ta livebox doit &#234;tre configur&#233;e en routeur, tu as peut &#234;tre une cl&#233; de cryptage (wep, wpa..)

PS : demande &#224; un modo de supprimer ton autre discussion, les doubles post cela n'aide pas


----------



## ditmoipas (22 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour, merci pour ton aide.
Que dois-je faire exactement pour qu'un mod&#233;rateur supprime le message de trop ?


----------



## Zyrol (22 Janvier 2007)

ditmoipas a dit:


> Bonjour, merci pour ton aide.
> Que dois-je faire exactement pour qu'un modérateur supprime le message de trop ?



c'est fait... attention pour la prochaine fois..


----------

